# Your Prediction: Freemasonry in 5-10 Years



## Blake Bowden

Where do you see Freemasonry in the next 10 years? I predict:

1. 20-30% of Rural Masonic Lodges will cease to exist. From a historic perspective, it's unfortunate, but I believe it's for the better. There are so many Lodges out there with a "woe woe woe is me" attitude. I've attended Lodge where the only purpose is to keep the lights on. They whine about membership, but do nothing to increase it. Their Lodge is run down, but they no longer have the drive to repair it. 

2. Lodges located in higher populated areas will flourish.


This may appear to be gloom and doom, but I feel that in the next 10-15 years, there will be a huge resurgence of Freemasonry in Texas. What predictions do you have?


----------



## jonesvilletexas

You get right to the point I don’t you. LOL
Some good points, and time might prove you right, but I hope not completely. One point you did not cover in many of our Lodges, it is AGE that will kill them.


----------



## rhitland

To me we already hit rock bottom and we are now on the way out. The ritual work is slowly and painfully becoming somewhat of a priority again. The feel for a need to investigate our candidates more intently and the talk of Masonry being to cheap are all signs we are moving upward and onward. This site is a huge sign also that there are men in Masonry that are not satisfied with the status que. 
I see Texas Masonry in 5-10 years just refinding her stride some old Lodges will go but the old ones trying, will stay b/c we want them to. The numbers will be smaller but much more qualified will call themselves Masons and much more will get done and the Craft will work properly so that we may profit and pleasure therby.


----------



## Blake Bowden

jonesvilletexas said:


> it is AGE that will kill them.



You are 100% correct.


----------



## jwardl

Have personally seen none of the "older" lodges but am aware of them. I think the rise/fall/rise of some of these older rural lodges is unavoidable, as fraternal membership -- like all things -- tends to fall in and out of fashion. I think it has been falling out of fashion for a long time, but has hit bottom, and is beginning to come back. The problem is, it's difficult to attract fresh brethren to a lodge whose membership is all 60+... the younger guys just don't feel they have much in common with the older ones, and vice-versa. Not sure there's a cure for that.

Since we don't actively recruit (and I don't advocate we start), I think we need to do the closest thing we can to that, which is get ourselves out there. Try our best to hold ourselves to the highest standards, and don't be afraid to display our membership in the greatest fraternity on earth (so long as it's not done to excess or in a tacky manner). Let's try harder to make sure people know what masonry is all about, and that our lodges exist, and where. Perhaps we can't run ads as such, but that doesn't mean we can't publicize our existance. Curiosity will go a long ways.

One thing we must never do is become complacent. If a lodge is to survive, it must continously renew itself.


----------



## KD5NM

How about cutting us old guys a little slack. A lot of smaller Lodges are raising some younger Master Masons, but are losing the older ones at a similar or faster rate. most of or younger ones (not all of them) don't participate much once they are raised, that may be partly be our fault for not offering them something more interesting than stated meetings and ritual practice.
We have about 75 members (down from 82 ten years ago) but only the same 12 to 15 people ever come to Lodge. The same six to eight members do all the work for our fundraisers and it ain't cause everyone else isn't asked to help.
We have a 80 year old going into the East this year, and only one in the lineup under 60.
If anyone has some good ideas on getting the younger guys more involved, lets hear it.
I wish our lodge had a few younger, enthuistic members such as yourself, but we will keep on trying as long as we can. (Sorry if this sounds like whining).
Keep up the good work, I really like and appreciate this forum.
Bill Gordon, P.M., Sec.
Malakoff Lodge 759


----------



## jwardl

No offense intended, brother. Just observing that age creates a gap on BOTH sides that's generally hard to overcome. I see this in my lodge from the fact that few of the older brethren show-up. At one point, we asked a few of those who do to talk to their like-aged brethren who rarely participate, and see what we could do to encourage them. While there were many reasons (moved away, unable due to physical/medical concerns), one of the most supplied answers was that they felt little or nothing in common with the now more prevelent younger brothers! How sad that is, for ALL of us.

I think the "core" group you see is common for most lodges. A fairly small group regularly show-up for things, a few come on occasion, and most, rarely or never. I think we need to talk to the rarely or never group, and see what keeps them away -- regardless of age.


----------



## Joey

jonesvilletexas said:


> it is AGE that will kill them.





blake said:


> You are 100% correct.



I agree. I was shocked when I went to Grand Lodge to see the sea of grey hair in the auditorium. We must get younger members involved otherwise we are going to be in some seriously bad shape in a few years.


----------



## Wingnut

Masonry will keep on keeping on.  These same stories of "numbers falling, membership failing, we are doomed" have been around in short talk bulletins since the 1930 and before.  There have been many articles and books spent on the subject, and yet it keeps on keeping on.  Equating numbers to success will always result in failure.  All the new fancy ways to increase numbers only works temporarily, end the end you have members, not Masons.

The Lodges job is to create Master Masons.  To do that you have to get people involved.  To use the word of the month, proper vetting is needed.  Set the expectations of candidates from jump.  Then meet the expectations you have set.


----------



## rhitland

I do not want to sound like I am preaching from a soap box b/c I know it will be a diffrent path for all Lodges but commonality was found between the generation @ 148 and it was done by the 2nd liberal art of rhetoric. There generation sees Masonry one way and we see it in another but in the end both paths lead us to the same place and sitting down to talk with them trying to find common ground (among many other activities) showed us this and we now have the best of allies with our older generation Masons they are very proud of our work and are begining to trust us to pass the torch, which has allowed Masonry, the machine to come alive again in our Lodge.
We started the creation of an atmosphere where the older guys trust the younger ones, we are still working to get it right but they see that through our consistancy and hard work we are serious about the Craft and they want to do all they can help.
Sometimes are egos make us bo-up and be manly which creates divides that are not truly believed within the man but in order to keep his stature in society he follows the smooth and paved road not the rough and rugged one Masonry requires a man to walk.
Alot of times the walls we see dividing seem to be as strong as the walls of Jericho, but just like Joshua and his people we can circumabulate the walls and merley scream the walls to the ground. The one thing I do know will be the same for all Lodges, it will be hard hard work nothing worth while isn't.


----------



## Blake Bowden

I need to do a study on our demographics, but here's a quick look:

5 out of 85 members were born after 1960. 

10 out of 85 members were born after to 1950

However, 36 out of 85 members are over the age of 70.

Things may be on the upswing in the large cities, but I see a whole lotta hurt coming for us rural guys.


----------



## KD5NM

Blake, You might also take a look at how many of your members are actually paying dues.
At my Lodge after subtracting the 50 yr, and life members only about half of the membership is paying the bills. 
I agree that we want quality MASONS, but numbers do count.


----------



## JEbeling

Think we are in bad shape.. ! The numbers are way down and our members to the percentage of population are way down. This has worked its way down to the other bodies that depend on the blue lodge for its members. 

One problem as I see it is that we have gotten away from what we did in the past. and when you say that the first reaction is some old dog that can't put up with the "CHANGE". and the committee on CHANGE has done a lot of damage in the name of improvement. They sat around and dreamp up the opening and closing of the EA and FC then want the new master to learn it.. ? Then for some reason the opening and closing of the Master Masons Lodge of Sorrow has become all important..? kinda like one of those things that is good to know so we are going to require it..? I think that coming into someone's lodge and grading the opeing and closing is an insult. If they were just there to teach or help would be a different story, but to grade another mason..? 

I know the work is important. as a past district deputy, past master of our lodge, past district instructor and have held an "A" certificate for 25 years we always tried to pass on the work.. and do it correct.. !


----------



## js4253

blake said:


> I need to do a study on our demographics, but here's a quick look:
> 
> 5 out of 85 members were born after 1960.
> 
> 10 out of 85 members were born after to 1950
> 
> However, 36 out of 85 members are over the age of 70.
> 
> Things may be on the upswing in the large cities, but I see a whole lotta hurt coming for us rural guys.



Blake, we are making quite a few new Masons in San Antonio but they are spread over 24 Lodges.  How many new Masons do you have in Gonzales?  In Floresville we have 4 EA working at this time.  That's not bad when you consider we have only 67 members.  I think in the small towns word gets around the community when a new candidate joins.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm

i feel lodges need to do more for their young masons to keep them wanting to come back and attract new members.  we just did a fundraiser in for our local districts ffa livestock show.  this did 2 things for our lodge.  the first thing is that it got us out into the community and people had questions about the fraternity.  it brought light to the community on who we are.  the second thing is that it brought us out of the lodge to do something together.  we had a great time working hard and spending time as friends and brothers.  i am a past master and an a certificate holder.  i am only 31.  to make this enjoyable we need to do more than have stated meetings and study nights.  both of which are neccessary but boring.  last month a group of us went to the east west shrine game and had a blast fellowshiping with masons.  these are things that old and new masons alike can enjoy doing and promote the greatest fraternity in the world.  from spending this time together we have come up with newer ideas on things that we can do together.  i can say one thing about our lodge.  we have problems like everyone else is having but we have a young lodge that keeps getting more vibrant.
fairbankslodge.com


----------



## JEbeling

I think you have the right idea.. !


----------



## Blake Bowden

js4253 said:


> Blake, we are making quite a few new Masons in San Antonio but they are spread over 24 Lodges.  How many new Masons do you have in Gonzales?  In Floresville we have 4 EA working at this time.  That's not bad when you consider we have only 67 members.  I think in the small towns word gets around the community when a new candidate joins.





I love the idea of participating in the FFA. That's right up our alley.


----------



## js4253

blake said:


> In the past year, Gonzales initiated 3 EA's...not a single one has passed to the FC. It's VERY frustrating. I love my Lodge, but there's only 5 or so who really care about it and the future.
> 
> 
> I love the idea of participating in the FFA. That's right up our alley.



Yes the stock show is a very good idea.  I'm going to bring that up at our meeting tomorrow night.
Do you have someone assigned to teach your EAs?  I know its hard to get instructors, especially in a small Lodge.  Don't be afraid to teach the new guys.  You know the Q&As.  Even if you have to brush up on them before the lesson, you can do it.  I promise if you are weak on some of the Q&As, you will benefit from teaching. It will be good practice for you!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blake Bowden

At the moment we have someone who can teach, but he also has health issues. It must be karma, 10 minutes after I posted that comment, our new EA msg'd me asking if I was available this week...woot! BTW, this is my first candidate and I'm rusty as hell on the questions..lol. I knew this guy all throughout school and I really want him to go through the work, even if we have to stumble through it together.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm

brother i would teach the candidate and get him through his proficiency by any means.  memorizing doesnt make a man a mason.  its the obligation .


----------



## rhitland

We assign mentors even if they cannot teach the work, but they are responsible to stay in constant contact and just be there friend and keep them coming up to Lodge. We recently intiated 4 EAs and after this new program we still have 4 active EAs. So a mentor does not have to teach the work and they can even sit down with the candidate and learn it together but a real mentor main objective keeps the new candidate engaged in the Craft.


----------



## TCShelton

It is just a matter of us younger guys taking ownership in what we do, and spreading it around.


----------



## owls84

I know one thing we have done that works for Masonry 24 hours a day 7 days a week. It never calls in sick and is alwys working full steam. It is our website http://www.fortworth148.org. That website has shown me, that with the responses we have recieved, the curiosity is there but is hard to find. There are a TON of people that are looking for a lodge or just answers in Masonry but don't really know the proper channels to find it. 

Side note: Our website was designed from scratch for $2080 that includes hosting. And the good news is the return is quick.


----------



## dannyjacobs

*lodges*

I hope most of yall are wrong about lodges dieing.  And for the ones talking about the old guys and young guys not having anything in common I say bull.  Im 32 and i love to hang out with the elders in the lodge we have alot more in common than I would have ever thought you just have to give it a chance and see.  Maybe the elders at Brazoria lodge are the exception I dont know but not only my self but some of the young EA's to the young master masons enjoy the elders.  Just this past hunting season two of my elders from lodge went to my hunting lease with me and we had a great time.  I think if everyone gives them a chance you can learn alot and us younger ones can be better as well as masonry if we do.


----------



## dhouseholder

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

5-10 years? Dwindling
20-30 years? Booming.

Generation Zers and the Digital Generation are going to realize that in their commercialized, mass marketed, focus-advertising world that they will yearn for personal relationships with people who are like minded and not behind a computer screen. Children are growing up solipsists. All they know is the words and images on the TV and computer screen. I bet that when they mature, most will desire flesh and blood relationships that transcend digital interaction. Some will flock to other organizations, but some will come here too.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



blake said:


> I love the idea of participating in the FFA.



In case you don't yet know, FFA stands for Fathers Feeding Animals!  

We've had good luck with attracting & retaining younger Brethren. We give them things to do to let them know that they are a vital part of our Lodge, and encourage & support the projects they propose.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



JEbeling said:


> and the committee on CHANGE has done a lot of damage in the name of improvement. They sat around and dreamp up the opening and closing of the EA and FC then want the new master to learn it.. ? Then for some reason the opening and closing of the Master Masons Lodge of Sorrow has become all important..? kinda like one of those things that is good to know so we are going to require it..? I think that coming into someone's lodge and grading the opeing and closing is an insult. If they were just there to teach or help would be a different story, but to grade another mason..?



Dunno why you have such a hard-on for the Committee on Work. Allowing us to open EA & FC Lodges without having to open, call off, call back, & close a MM Lodge was a wonderful idea, IMHO- saves a lot of time.

As to the grading, the younger Brethren took it as it was intended- a friendly competition between Lodges. Only the "old dogs" pitched a bitch- mebbe because they have forgotten their work? There's no argument that the quality of the work has declined precipitously over the past few years- it wasn't the "kids" who let that happen. They are the ones who questioned why we made them learn the work properly when the officers of many Lodges couldn't even open & close without help. The "kids" are the driving force behind improving proficiency in the ritual- God bless 'em!


----------



## TCShelton

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> As to the grading, the younger Brethren took it as it was intended- a friendly competition between Lodges.



+1.  We ate it up.  We also got the most improved lodge award across the state.

I'm looking at having it put in our by-laws that line officers must get certified annually before elections.


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

My revised prediction...


Prince Hall Brothers will be fully recognized. No merge, but dual memberships and visitation rights will be permitted
*Hundreds* of rural Lodges will demise due to lack of membreship and/or funds
Masonic License plates will be available
Not only will codebooks be allowed during practice, but meetings.
Appendant bodies will experience a significant decline in membership....bordering on catastrophic.


----------



## JTM

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

change?



heh, i hope you're wrong about the codebooks during meetings.


----------



## js4253

*Re: lodges*



dannyjacobs said:


> I hope most of yall are wrong about lodges dieing.  And for the ones talking about the old guys and young guys not having anything in common I say bull.  Im 32 and i love to hang out with the elders in the lodge we have alot more in common than I would have ever thought you just have to give it a chance and see.  Maybe the elders at Brazoria lodge are the exception I dont know but not only my self but some of the young EA's to the young master masons enjoy the elders.  Just this past hunting season two of my elders from lodge went to my hunting lease with me and we had a great time.  I think if everyone gives them a chance you can learn alot and us younger ones can be better as well as masonry if we do.


 
I think that's what it's all about!


----------



## Dave in Waco

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

I think one of the biggest problems we face, is that we are kind of missing a generation that is just now starting to recover.  I've noticed this in my own Lodge.  We have few members between the ages of 40-60, with those in that group on the low end of 40.  Because of this drought in that age group, it has lead to a few people who were not quite ready to take the place in the chairs.  This also has kind of lead us into getting stuck in a rut somewhat.  As people have stated sometimes a little change is good to freshen things up, and we've been unable to make little changes to freshen it up.  

We do have some strong leaders that will be coming up through the chairs, but we have had very real discussions on if there is an end of the line for us.  The next few years will be either our re-emergence or our death nail.  

I think one change in Masonry is generating a more public presence.  I am a big proponent in doing big public events for charity.  To me it's a big two-fold item.  First it helps raise money for charity.  Secondly, it give a nice big public face and reminds the public we are still big in the community.

Regardless, I think we need some more exposure as being part of the community.  I also think we have over extended ourselves on the number of Lodges we have.  And example is my county.  We have a population of around 200,000, and have a Lodge per 10,000 people.  In the building we meet in, there are 3 other Lodges, both having similiar problems.  So I do see the day of combining Lodges into maybe some kind of Super-Lodges or something.


----------



## Texas_Justice85

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Im in one of those 3 lodges Dave and I absolutely agree, this is something that our WM is addressing as well.


----------



## Dave in Waco

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Texas_Justice85 said:


> Im in one of those 3 lodges Dave and I absolutely agree, this is something that our WM is addressing as well.



One night we need to get our 3 lodges together to brainstorm a bit.  I know a few of us have been brainstorming some on our Wednesday Work Nights already.  You guys in Fidelis and Lockwood are always welcome to come.


----------



## Raven

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Good luck, Brother!
You will get through it fine.


----------



## Raven

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

That's an awesome site, Bro. Josh!


----------



## Texas_Justice85

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Dave in Waco said:


> One night we need to get our 3 lodges together to brainstorm a bit.  I know a few of us have been brainstorming some on our Wednesday Work Nights already.  You guys in Fidelis and Lockwood are always welcome to come.


 
Also hillsboro lodge has the same problem. There are 2 or 3 that meet there and they all attend each other's lodges as well.


----------



## diagft32

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

I think the revival may have already started. I am seeing an increase in petitions and intrest. I believe (ok maybe it's more of a hope) the extreme selfishness and materialism has to grind to a halt soon. It is just another bubble, I hope. These people want and need balance and the lodge can help. People are starting to wake up to the fact that the current way is not working and never will again. We are all part of this world, and nothing in nature survives being out of balance for too long. We are no exception. Think of what would happen if the masses figured out the power of Brotherly Love, Relief, and Truth. Figure out what this means to you and live it publicly. People will notice. The human race is starving for these things, but most are convinced they don't really exist. I know better. 

If we treated everyone as well as we generally treat our Brethren, I believe that we will know the Kingdom of Heaven on Earth. Maybe it's not possible, but it does not stop me from trying. I can't fix anyone else, but I can work on myself. We will reach a tipping point as more and more people live selflessly. The selfish can not survive.


----------



## Dave in Waco

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

I do believe you have a point diagft.  I think people are slowly starting to come back to the idea of a social conscience and getting more involved with their community organizations in an effort to help themselves by helping the community as a whole.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



blake said:


> My revised prediction...
> 
> 
> The Grand Lodge facility in Waco will be up for sale (we can't afford it). This would allow us to be a smaller, yet more nimble organization.
> Prince Hall Brothers will be fully recognized. No merge, but dual memberships and visitation rights will be permitted
> *Hundreds* of rural Lodges will demise due to lack of membreship and/or funds
> Masonic License plates will be available
> Not only will codebooks be allowed during practice, but meetings.
> Appendant bodies will experience a significant decline in membership....bordering on catastrophic.



Selling the GL building is a good idea. All we need is leased office space for the Grand Secretary & Grand Treasurer, and the Library & Museum. The Grand Communication could rotate among different cities in the state yearly.

I hate to see rural Lodges & the appendant bodies fall on hard times, but I'm afraid that it's inevitable.

Sure hope you're wrong about codebooks in meetings & I'll do everything I can to prevent it from happening.

Full recognition of PH Brethren is way past due- the sooner it happens, the better.


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Selling the GL building is a good idea. All we need is leased office space for the Grand Secretary & Grand Treasurer, and the Library & Museum. The Grand Communication could rotate among different cities in the state yearly.



Exactly! Nobody wants to see our facility go to the wayside, but I think it would be a smart move.


----------



## vanderson78102

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

My hopes are:

1.  Full recognition for PH Masons.

2.  More public image type activities.

3.  I don't see us selling the GL building.


----------



## RedTemplar

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

My lodge elected its officers this past December 27. All of them with the exception of the SW,Secretary, and Treasurer are under35 years old. All of them look to me to teach them the degree work. Now, I am a long ways from Albert Pike, but I do have over 30 years of Masonic Degree work experience. While I don't expect perfection (because nobody is perfect), I am a staunch advocate of persistence and enthusiasm. The younger craft is not always does not always agree that the best way to spend an evening at lodge is to make sure the bills are paid, Brother Gall Bladder is sent a get well card, and the cook gets proper instruction on hot dog making. Well. I don't care that WII's are better than PS2s. Yes, I am rambling, but here is my point. As long as my lodge continues to make Master Masons in a proper and regular manner, who should care how the activities change. As long as my young Brothers practice Masonry, i could care less how many XBoxes they bring to the lodge or how many Rap Stars they may invite. And as long as they are Brothers, I'll still be able to get a Hotdog with chili and onions once in awhile.


----------



## Dave in Waco

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



blake said:


> Exactly! Nobody wants to see our facility go to the wayside, but I think it would be a smart move.



Does anyone know the exact operating costs of the building?  

I think it could benefit from getting a more public image.  Kind of like Masonry itself, it kind feels more like a forbidden building if you aren't a Mason instead of a learning center.


----------



## Wingnut

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

How many lodges could actualy facilitate a GL meeting?  Wouldn't moving it around the state reduce participation since Waco is pretty central.

Some of the Appendate bodies are dying quickly from what I hear.  The SR isnt on of them...


----------



## Dave in Waco

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Wingnut said:


> Some of the Appendate bodies are dying quickly from what I hear. The SR isnt on of them...


 
I think this goes back to visibility.  York Rite isn't very visible publically.  SR is always visible because of the Children's Hospital and all the work it does.  I think we all need to take a lesson from SR and get ourselves and the work we do in the community noticed again.


----------



## JEbeling

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Well I think when you start putting people in groups... ! like going to Grand Lodge and seeing all the Gray Hairs that it in some why is a direction on how everyone will vote.. ! because everyone know that the old guys just don't want to change and the younger want to change for the better... ? I have seen old gray hairs sit in lodge and think they run it because they have been there longer and everthing the lodge should meet their approval.. ! have seen younger guys who run thru the door like "Thumper" the rabbit and they know all, see all and have a new and better why to do everything... ! I think this is where the "feel good" decisions are coming from about the PH Masons.. ! I have been in Lodges where the Master was black, have been in lodges where the EA was black.. ! and did NOT see anyone pay any attention to their skin color.. ? don't know where all the "Thumper" attitude is coming from.. ! where the young one tap their foot on the floor and say we have to change..? 

Think reconization of the PH Masons is something we should do... ! but we should NEVER visit between lodges because we have no way of checking dues cards.. ! or anything else.. ! and any black who wants to be a Mason in our lodge can just ask.. ! and he should be judged just like any white who walks to the door.. ! 

I think state wide we have a problem with the big buildings that were constructed in the 40' thru 60's ... ! maintenance on these buildings are very costly.. ! old materials crumble with age.. ! roofs go bad.. ! and there is an attachment to these buildings because its where their husbands, fathers and brothers were raised .. ! There is one lodge in our district which is a big lodge, built in early 50's .. it has a very bad roof leak.. the original construction type was poured concrete roof with tar over.. ! now the replacement cost could run 60,000 to 70,000 dollars.. ? and the question becomes how much money do you put in these old buildings... ? no easy answer...?


----------



## Christopher

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Just to throw an idea out, I've recently been searching myself about what appendant bodies if any I would like to join, and have consequently been discussing the matter with some other Brethren.  I've heard a few guys say that they favor or have favored the Scottish Rite over the York Rite because they feel like if they try to join the York Rite, someone's going to come and interrogate them about their detailed theological positions.  I'm exaggerating, but the point is that it seems that at least a few guys feel uncomfortable about joining the York Rite because of its more stringent religious criteria for its applicants.  (Of course, a handful of Brothers that I know doesn't make a very good statistical sampling.)  Since the Scottish Rite advertises itself as being as religiously accepting as the Craft Lodges, they've gone towards it instead.

Do you guys think this has anything to do with the decline of the York Rite over the Scottish Rite, or is it just a matter of visibility as Bro. Dave has suggested?


----------



## drapetomaniac

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Bro. Quinten, 
You might want to start a new thread for this - but I'll tell you, your comments are on point as to why I joined the Scottish Rite first and have no immediate plans for the York Rite.  I think its compounded by the public face of Christians in Texas as being more fundamentalist (or ultra) so someone outside of that range of Christianity might not jump in.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Wingnut said:


> How many lodges could actualy facilitate a GL meeting?  Wouldn't moving it around the state reduce participation since Waco is pretty central.



I was thinking more of either a Shrine facility (available in most of our larger cities) or a hotel meeting facility (tilers would have to work for a living ;-). As to participation, it might actually increase. It works for OES & Rainbow, why not us?



Wingnut said:


> Some of the Appendate bodies are dying quickly from what I hear.  The SR isnt on of them...


 
SR in Houston had to cancel one of their Reunions last year due to lack of interest. YMMV


----------



## drapetomaniac

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Wingnut said:


> How many lodges could actualy facilitate a GL meeting?  Wouldn't moving it around the state reduce participation since Waco is pretty central.


 
Central in Texas is relative in my opinion.    Once you get past a certain point in driving Texas, might as well keep going.


----------



## Wingnut

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> SR in Houston had to cancel one of their Reunions last year due to lack of interest. YMMV



Could that have also been related to the storm damage/recovery?  

Valley of Dallas is very different our 3 day reunions are actually increasing in new Candidates and when combined on the final day with the 1 day class we are getting well over 50 at our last reunion.  (Spring 3 day, Fall 3 day and Summer 1 day.  There is also a 1 day on the last day of the 2 three day reunions.)


----------



## Wingnut

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



drapetomaniac said:


> Central in Texas is relative in my opinion.    Once you get past a certain point in driving Texas, might as well keep going.


 
HA very true!  The drive from Dallas to El Paso is an all day affair and a real beating.


----------



## Dave in Waco

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Personally, I like GL where it is.  Of course I may be a little biased since it's just a couple blocks down the street from work for me.


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Wingnut said:


> Could that have also been related to the storm damage/recovery?



IIRC, it was scheduled for before Ike showed up.



Wingnut said:


> The drive from Dallas to El Paso is an all day affair and a real beating.



That's why they make airplanes!  :wink:


----------



## TexMass

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Dave in Waco said:


> Personally, I like GL where it is.  Of course I may be a little biased since it's just a couple blocks down the street from work for me.


 
I felt the same way when I lived six blocks away.


----------



## Nate C.

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



blake said:


> My revised prediction...
> 
> 
> The Grand Lodge facility in Waco will be up for sale (we can't afford it). This would allow us to be a smaller, yet more nimble organization.
> Prince Hall Brothers will be fully recognized. No merge, but dual memberships and visitation rights will be permitted
> *Hundreds* of rural Lodges will demise due to lack of membreship and/or funds
> Masonic License plates will be available
> Not only will codebooks be allowed during practice, but meetings.
> Appendant bodies will experience a significant decline in membership....bordering on catastrophic.


 
These are almost exactly the points I was going to predict. You beat me to it. 

I think that the combination of endowed/life memberships not contributing to local accounts, as well as the overhead of maintaining physical infrastructure will be the biggest problem for lodges. Ditto that about overhead/maintenance for the GL facility.  The ad valorem tax exemption is certainly going to help, but that doesn't mitigate the expense of physical repairs or insurance.

Solution? Massive influx of new members. Likely? Probably not, particularly in rural areas.


----------



## chadwalker67

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

I believe that the reason you see "a sea of grayheads" at Grand Lodge is because we younger Masons are busy raising families and providing for them.  I'd be willing to bet that if we travelled back in time to say 1950 we would have seen a sea of grayheads there as well.  It's harder for a younger Mason to arrange their schedules to attend Grand Lodge while the older retired Masons can attend.  I wouldn't worry about the sea of grayheads at Grand Lodge, our generation will be moving up into their present positions all in due time, it is the circle of life.  How do I see Masonry in 10 to 15 years?  I think that one thing we'll see is less lodges, there was an explosion in Masonic membership after WW2, this was an aberration in our history and is not likely to occur anytime soon, we'll shrink but we'll also have more committed members, more is not always better.  We have got to do something about Prince Hall recognition, the general public doesn't understand Masonic law and the complicated issues of recognition, all they see is that a predominant caucasion GLT doesn't allow visitation with a predominately African American PHGL and all they perceive is racism, this is an embarassment to Masonry and must be sorted out, in 5 to 10 years I hope it will be.  I think that the next 10 years will be an exciting time to be a Mason.


----------



## MitchN

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

I think that there will be some rual Lodges that have to close or (more likely) merge with other Lodges that are somewhat close to them and perhaps be reopened later.  
I dearly hope to see cross visitation with PH Lodges (I have discovered several PH Brothers that I would love to be able to sit in Lodge with)  
We do have an extra large generational gap to cover, but I think it is closing as members of that generation start to join late in life and the younger generation has started to look around at their technological toys and think "yeah, this is all neat and stuff but isn't there something more?" (I fit in that demographic if maybe on the older end of it) and as they come in they will bring their tech tools with them and aid in the spread of the Craft.

I believe that we are on the upswing already, and that we have be prepared to keep the new Masons engaged while we (and so we) continue to grow.

We have the foundations on which to build our Masonic edifice, if we use the working tools as we were taught, and perhaps learn to use the new versions of them.
these forums and the new Grand Lodge of Texas website give me hope that we can learn to use these new tools, and reach out to the young men that are looking for "something more" and aid them in becoming better men while aiding the Craft to grow and thrive.


enough of my ramblings.
Fraternally 
Mitch Newstadt, MM
Panther City #1183


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Bump for continued discussions...


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Well, your license plate prediction came true, you clairvoyant Brother, you!  :wink:


----------



## Blake Bowden

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Well, your license plate prediction came true, you clairvoyant Brother, you!  :wink:



LOL...we all got the word out, people listened and walla! I'm very proud of my set


----------



## Bill Lins

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



Blake Bowden said:


> I'm very proud of my set


 
As am I of mine.


----------



## sands67

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

Brothers, I apologize for butting in on a thread that is meant for Texas, but the issues you are having with respect to membership are commonplace everywhere it seems. I was raised 3 short years ago and as I look around my lodge the average age of the brethren is between 60 & 65. There is approx 10 members under the age of 50 including myself. I am in a rural area and I fear for my lodges future and have voiced my concerns, but for now it is falling on deaf ears. Our Lodge has been around since 1869 and I fear without new younger quality members that believe in the masonic principles it will go the way of the dodo bird and the dinosaur. Have any of your local lodges found a way to rejuvenate its membership? Life for younger people seems to be so hectic these days with kids and their afterschool activities, the organizations associated with them, work etc. Organizations like Masonry seem to dall to the wayside


----------



## masonicknight

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*

So far in my area of California we have just consolidated two lodges and two more are looking at merging also within the same district. Within a three county area I know of three more possible consolidations. In addition to this one lodge building with two different lodges have merged over the past six years.

One of the lodges has been consistent in getting younger members but the new members have so much going on that they seldom appear for a meeting. Since many of the new brothers work in retail and odd hours it is hard to get the right time and right night coordinated. 

We have seen some growth in the state but like earlier mentioned it is in the larger cities and not the rural areas. Ironically what I have seen is the two following groups growing: Odd Fellows and Knights of Columbus. Granted the latter requires membership in the Catholic church, it is growing with younger men. The Odd Fellows seems to be because they have a monthly breakfast that is a money raiser to offset cost of building upkeep, they get an opportunity to meet and greet and chat about what they are doing, and they can ask you if you desire and application. Also working the meal gets a chunk of dues taken off the members required payment at the end of the year.


----------



## Mac

I personally see a trimming down of lodges, and I hope that either that happens, or membership rises to the level needed to maintain our temples.  In my city, for example, we have five or so Lodges, all within a few miles of each other.  There's no need for that.  As our numbers drop, and as we focus more on quality masonry, we are simply not going to be able to pay for 5 separate buildings.  I think here we could easily do with 2-3 lodges.  Instead of spreading ourselves thin across different lodges, we could throw our efforts behind just 2 or 3 and really raise the quality.  

Why keep doing fish fries to stay alive when you could partner with a nearby lodge and make a stronger group?


----------



## jrsaldivar

*An Idea*

I have been in search of becoming a member for about 6 months. I visited a lodge in Dallas and the whole group seemed excited to see a person like me visit, do to my back ground ( Hispanic ) I do not have any sponsor that would help me in the quest. I'm a 38 year old male looking to become a better person as in the members I meet at the lodge. There is a lodge that will allow me in as a member, but as a member I would not be able to visit Scottish Rite lodges. I am in the works to volunteer family and my time to help the Scottish Rite Hospital .. To the point, there are a few of us that would love to join but did not have a member or friend that would help in the quest.


----------



## towerbuilder7

Good evening Brothers.....I joined this site on Feb 8th, 2012, and have been browsing almost daily, as it is quite easy to find an article or thread that is interesting to read.  I read through each of the entries on this particular thread, so I could see the various responses.  As a member of a Prince Hall GLoTX subordinate Lodge (Bayou City #228, Houston, Texas, chartered July 19, 1906,) I paid special attention to Brother Bowden's prediction of FULL recognition for Prince Hall Brethren in the near future.  I was very happy to read that, and I appreciate Bro Bowden's level of knowledge and dedication to research, as witnessed by his posts on PH Masonry attest.  This issue is rather delicate, but it is paramount that it be brought to the forefront of Masonic Business in BOTH Grand Lodges.  The mere concept of "separate but unequal" as it relates to RECOGNITION under Masonic Law brings up an ugly but truthful past about how Masonic relations were in 1878, when the PHGLoTx was established in Brenham, Tx. and continues in some regions of the country even today.  As PH Masons, a sad but true fact with which we are all quite familiar is that we are not "recognized" in all 50 States, even though the Charter obtained by Prince Hall was issued in Sept. of 1784, and is the only Charter issued by the GL of England possessed in the United States.   It is that lineage which has allowed each and every PH subordinate Lodge formed around the world to receive dispensation and authority to work.  Brothers on both sides of this discussion have acknowledged that things must change, but when will this step be made, and what will it take??     In 2005, there was a step made as "mutual recognition" was agreed upon and territory was agreed to be "shared" by both GL's.   HOWEVER, mutual recognition was agreed upon without visitation.  So, according to current GLoTx and PHGLoTx Masonic Law, I can be "acknowledged", and I'm allowed to "acknowledge" a GLoTx Brother, but neither of us can take a step toward educating ourselves about one another, our histories, and our teachings IN A MASONIC LODGE ENVIRONMENT.  Brothers in GloTx and PHGLoTX Lodges are all comfortable in their Masonic environments, but I must wholeheartedly and respectfully disagree with Brother Ebeling from El Campo on ONE point.  On his Post (2010), he stated that he was in favor of full recognition of PH Brothers, but not in favor of Lodge visitation due to "dues cards that would be unable to be checked".  I must inform the Brother that our Dues cards in PHGLoTx, commonly referred to as Traveling Cards, state the Brother's name, Lodge Number, Member Number, and the Seal and Stamp of the PHGLoTX, with the date of the Brother's Masonic Relief payment to the PHGLoTx.  The cards are the same, and are issued ONLY by the PHGLoTX.   There is a website known to most, which lists each subordinate PH Lodge in the State of Texas, along with a contact person and phone number.  Should that person be unavailable, the PhGLoTx has an office staff, who are available during the week to answer inquiries regarding Lodges or the status of Brothers.   A PH Brother's membership and status can be verified.  And, to our disdain, there ARE quite a few clandestine Lodges, who claim membership in separate "Grand Lodges", and are NOT members of the Prince Hall GL of Tx.   THEY WILL NOT HAVE DUES CARDS SIMILAR TO OURS.  We do not recognize, nor do we conduct ANY MASONIC BUSINESS with any Brother or Lodge that is not a member of a REGULAR and duly constituted Grand Lodge---of which there are only TWO. (GLoTX, and PHGLoTX)   These clandestine "Grand Lodges" are unable to trace the lineage of their Grand Lodge back to the UGLE; hence, we will not recognize them.   Mutual recognition AND mutual visitation should not be viewed as "feel good moves by Thumper Brethren".   It is something that is more than just an opportunity to fellowship and learn from one another; it is a focal point of TWO of our three basic tenets----Brotherly Love (one Universal Brotherhood on ONE planet), and TRUTH.  When a Brother extends a right hand of fidelity to another Brother for the first time, and the Brother is allowed to Meet, Act, and Part with him in his Lodge, both have the possibility of seeing the TRUTH about each other----that where there are TWO, GOD sees ONE.......ONE COMPASS, ONE SQUARE, ONE BIBLE, SAME INFORMATION, ONE BROTHERHOOD.....Change never comes easily, and there will ALWAYS be those who will not like this change for various reasons.  I don't need to bring those issues up Brothers......we all know that on both sides, there are those who will oppose this change, yet will claim Masonry AND the Christian way of life are two of the most important things in their lives.   Each Man, as a Freemason and FREEthinker, has a right to fellowship with whomever he pleases, and also has the sovereign right in his heart to FEEL a certain way according to his own conviction.   If that conviction dictates that you agree with Bro Bowden, myself, and others, that is fine.   If you can also see a Masonic future where mutual recognition, mutual visitation, dual Lodge Charity Events, dual Lodge Social Events, and even dual membership in some areas, which can lead to exposure and growth for both GL's, then you see the future that I am hoping to see.   I do NOT want to knock on a door where I will NOT be welcomed; make NO mistake---I would enjoy fellowshipping and visiting other Lodges where Brothers would welcome a PH Brother, but I do not NEED "recognition" to know that I am a legitimate and regular Mason.   If this is something both GL's can work on and resolve, I will come back to this forum, and be one of the first to propose a joint service project, bowling night, meet and greet, etc., with another Brother on this forum here in Houston if there is another Brother willing to do so........positive change has to have a starting point, and I dont see it as Younger Brothers being "Thumper" Brothers....... Brother Ebeling was right in his view that NO Brother or petitioner should be judged differently simply because he looks different...........I think that this website is a GREAT start for Brothers to network, and get to know others who you would otherwise never get to meet.  I cannot thank the founders of this site enough for having the vision to create a forum where Brothers from all over can fellowship via laptop or even IPhone.    Please do not consider this lengthy message as disrespectful toward any Brother in any way.  It is actually the opposite; it is my perspective on the Brotherhood that I love dearly.  I do not feel that a State with walls up around what is truly supposed to be the greatest Brotherhood ever known to Man can prosper without "further LIGHT" within the realm of our Bonds.   Will a State with only "mutual recognition" ever be conducive to growth and positive change??    Brother Ebeling, El Campo is not far from Houston.   If Masonic Law is ever changed on both sides, and you should change your view, I will make that drive in an effort to Meet, Act, and Part with Brothers that I don't know, but who have learned the SAME Masonic History and Information in a different Lodge.   If not, I'm Man enough to respect your right to have your view and opinion...........Fraternal Regards to ALL, Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228, PHA


----------



## cog41

I agree with the rural decline opinion. I also agree with Mac's idea of urban lodges uniting. Sure urban or big towns may experience a slight boom in membership but I think you'll see the closing of one or two to join with a third to become one.
 I also agree the appendant bodies will decline. Most of their members will certainly come from the larger populated areas.

Change? Change what exactly? All types of change have been discussed over the past years. 
Prince Hall affiliation/recognition? Should've been solved years ago.
Codebooks? Hope practice only, not in lodge.

No doomsday prophet, no secret speculation, But It wouldn't surprise me to see in rural areas some attempts to form independent "masonic" bodies outside of Grand Lodge. You know,Some folks saying they know what needs to be done, what needs to be changed and they drag, or "hoodwink" a few folks and try to start anew.
I think Texas has pretty much dodged this kind of stuff but like I said, not saying it will happen, but wouldn't be surprised if it did.


----------



## Mac

cog41 said:


> I also agree with Mac's idea of urban lodges uniting. Sure urban or big towns may experience a slight boom in membership but I think you'll see the closing of one or two to join with a third to become one.



Honestly, I think brothers would be better served if the small lodges would sell their buildings and move into the largest one that's close to them (if there are several in the same area).  A Masonic Center (call it a temple, even!) that houses several Lodges would be better taken care of than several 50 year old little buildings that are aging and decaying, and the members can't afford to repair and revitalize them.


----------



## towerbuilder7

In response to Brother cog41, there have been Men masquerading as Masons in said independent "masonic" bodies in the Black Community for a little over 100 years now.  They claim to be "Ancient Free and Accepted Masons".....the story behind all of the raging debate centers around ONE man, John G. Jones, from Chicago, Illinois.   He was a 33rd degree PRINCE HALL Freemason, who was raised as a Prince Hall Mason in John Jones Lodge #7 (his Uncle's Lodge).  He was an attorney, and eventually received his 33rd degree.   He was highly respected in the Craft.    For a reason unable to be located in ANY Lodge record in either Illinois or Wash DC., began "making" Ancient Free and Accepted Brothers in Washington DC on April 5, 1869.  He created a "Southern and Western Masonic Jurisdiction", and was eventually expelled from the Fraternity in October of 1895.   Long and short, that began part of the divide between Black Masons in this country----those who were with the long established Prince Hall Affiliated Masonic Body, which is regular and duly constituted in each of the 50 States, and the innumerable Black AF and AM bodies or so-called "grand lodges" in each and every State.   Bro Joseph A Walkes (deceased) made it his life's mission as a Masonic writer/researcher to expose clandestine and spurious Masonic bodies across the US.   He founded the Phylaxis Society, and was the first president.   The website, if anyone cares to look, has many links which explain the web of clandestine Masonry that has infected our Long and Illustrious Legacy established by Bro Prince Hall in 1784.   the site is www.phylaxis.org     It is unknown if there was some sort of falling out in 1869, which caused Jones to commit this act of Masonic Invasion which led to his expulsion.     We as Texas PH Masons do not recognize ANY Masonic body that is not affiliated with the GLoTX or PH GLoTX..........regards, Bro Vincent C Jones, Sr.  (NO relation to John G Jones)


----------



## JJones

- As membership naturally decreases, Grand Lodge will become more strapped for cash and thus more eager for more members

- Accordingly one day ceremonies will become allowed or requirements to join and advance in degrees will be greatly reduced

- Appendant bodies, especially Yorkrite, will have to consolidate, be re-arranged, or face extinction

- On the same note, smaller Blue Lodges will have to consolidate or close their doors

- Few, if any, changes will take place with the GLTX/PHGL relationships

I like to be pessimistic, that way if I'm wrong then I'm pleasantly surprised.  Here's a positive prediction though:

- Traditional Observance or European Lodge concepts will begin to gain more attention and steps will be taken in more lodges to implement aspects of them


----------



## cemab4y

I am not a Texas Mason. But the problems you are experiencing are similar all across the USA. In Kentucky, small rural lodges are closing up and consolidating. I have belonged to two lodges (one in NY and one in VA) which have consolidated. Disappeared, and gone with the wind. The absolute numbers of Freemasons in nearly all states are declining. I am anxious to see the statistics for 2011, but I am sure they will be just as bad.

The death rate for Masons is 100%. Every current mason will either demit, be dropped for non payment of dues, or die. Unless all Grand Lodges get a reality check, and begin to recruit younger men to replace us old "coots", the Craft will die away with us.


----------



## cemab4y

Here is the information on Masonic membership in 2009/2010. Read it and weep.

U.S. Grand Lodges Membership



STATE


MEMBERSHIP 2010 


MEMBERSHIP 2009 


GAIN/LOSS 



ALABAMA         *

28,684

28,386

298



ALASKA   

1,935

1,935

0



ARIZONA  

8,651

9,023

-372



ARKANSAS

14,429

15,027

-598



CALIFORNIA  

57,267

58,889

-1,622



COLORADO

10,356

10,742

-386



CONNECTICUT

12,895

13,432

-537



DELAWARE   

5,110

5,150

-40



DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA   *

4,341

4,312

29



FLORIDA  

45,940

47,471

-1,531



GEORGIA

43,578

44,523

-945



HAWAII      *

1,742

1,643

99



IDAHO    

3,962

4,191

-229



ILLINOIS

65,564

68,308

-2,744



INDIANA

65,443

66,006

-563



IOWA

21,695

22,466

-771



KANSAS

23,074

24,091

-1,017



KENTUCKY   ^

46,362

47,747

-1,385



LOUISIANA    ^

21,004

20,070

934



MAINE          ^

20,294

19,968

326



MARYLAND

16,235

16,477

-242



MASSACHUSETTS  

35,944

36,518

-574



MICHIGAN

37,709

39,189

-1,480



MINNESOTA

14,721

15,182

-461



MISSISSIPPI

19,341

19,774

-433



MISSOURI

50,500

51,000

-500



MONTANA         ^

5,990

6,342

-352



NEBRASKA

12,716

13,038

-322



NEVADA  

4,225

4,316

-91



NEW HAMPSHIRE

6,898

6,928

-30



NEW JERSEY  

24,775

26,073

-1,298



NEW MEXICO   *

5,553

5,227

326



NEW YORK     

45,801

48,051

-2,250



NORTH CAROLINA

45,096

45,685

-589



NORTH DAKOTA  

3,055

3,151

-96



OHIO  

106,870

108,332

-1,462



OKLAHOMA   

25,739

26,572

-833



OREGON

9,541

9,970

-429



PENNSYLVANIA       ^

113,279

114,447

-1,168



RHODE ISLAND   

4,213

4,326

-113



SOUTH CAROLINA

39,927

40,798

-871



SOUTH DAKOTA

6,094

6,262

-168



TENNESSEE

44,691

46,156

-1,465



TEXAS  

91,632

92,656

-1,024



UTAH    *

2,035

1,920

115



VERMONT  

6,444

6,466

-22



VIRGINIA

38,498

39,238

-740



WASHINGTON    

15,369

17,109

-1,740



WEST VIRGINIA

21,643

22,078

-435



WISCONSIN

12,694

13,328

-634



WYOMING    

3,899

4,070

-171





1,373,453

1,404,059

-30,606




       * Increase over 2009                       ^Adjustment from Previous Year

 -------------------


----------



## cog41

Bleak figures indeed.

?? Hummm??


----------



## Brother Mark

I am a proud Mason of Texas. I am 22 years old, and i have noticed that guys my age jsut dont know about the Masonic Lodge, its a true shame that they dont. I am trying my best to find men my age or a little bit older to invite, but it is hard to find them. Guys my age are more worried about going out and getting drunk. Maybe the 30 to 50 year range will have more luck in finding them. I think  that we can grow, we have to get the word out that Masonary is not just for old guys.


----------



## Bro_Vick

I think outside Masonic organizations will die off first before the blue lodge.  Including the female centric organizations, Grotto, etc.  I think that the invitational bodies will also start to become regional or state versus city or state.

Blue lodges in rural areas are getting smaller and smaller (like rural areas themselves, it isn't anything new).  I see those lodges moving to more suburban areas (like Cibolo, etc) which are currently experiencing a population boom.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Brother Maples

longhorn817 said:


> I am a proud Mason of Texas. I am 22 years old, and i have noticed that guys my age jsut dont know about the Masonic Lodge, its a true shame that they dont. I am trying my best to find men my age or a little bit older to invite, but it is hard to find them. Guys my age are more worried about going out and getting drunk. Maybe the 30 to 50 year range will have more luck in finding them. I think  that we can grow, we have to get the word out that Masonary is not just for old guys.



Has your DDGM visited your lodge yet? If so your secretary should have the CD for "Just pass it on" Check it out...some good info.


----------



## Michaelstedman81

longhorn817 said:


> Guys my age are more worried about going out and getting drunk. Maybe the 30 to 50 year range will have more luck in finding them. I think  that we can grow, we have to get the word out that Masonary is not just for old guys.



Actually, lately I have noticed a lot more younger men (I'm only 30, so I'm trying to hold on to that "young" title...lol) findng Masonry and getting interested in it.  It may be just around my area, which is pretty rural, but seeing this excites me about the craft.  I had the pleasure of receiving two of my close friends into the Fraternity recently, and after visiting a couple of the lodges in my area, I could see there are a few other younger guys going through the different first degrees.  

I think if the younger guys see our shirts or rings (of other younger guys), and we can act a certain way in front of them, the curiousity will be there.  I really try my best to act a certain way and apply certain lessons of the Craft to my life in everything that I do.  My friends have seen that, and later find the time to ask me about my ring.  Then I explain that Masonry is a big reason why I walk through life like I do.  I tell them its the lessons I take from Masonry.  They of course start asking about the conspiracy things or the Robert Langdon/Nicholas Cage stuff, but it offers me the chance to explain to them what Masonry has offered to me.  I am proud to say that shortly after having that kind of talk, several people that I have known have asked for petitions and I had the privelage of getting them in touch with a lodge in their area that could guid them to where they can get what the seek.

I tell you what, other than having my father assist in my raising, the proudest moments I have had in Masonry were when I got to be SD for my two friends coming into the Fraternity.  Whenever I see pictures or videos of Masonic events and I see younger men, like myself, who are Masons, I can't help but feel a lot of pride as well.


----------



## Brother Mark

Thats the rare, people in my town are not finding masonary yet. I am one of the youngest guys at my lodge


----------



## cemab4y

*Re: An Idea*



jrsaldivar said:


> I have been in search of becoming a member for about 6 months. I visited a lodge in Dallas and the whole group seemed excited to see a person like me visit, do to my back ground ( Hispanic ) I do not have any sponsor that would help me in the quest. I'm a 38 year old male looking to become a better person as in the members I meet at the lodge. There is a lodge that will allow me in as a member, but as a member I would not be able to visit Scottish Rite lodges. I am in the works to volunteer family and my time to help the Scottish Rite Hospital .. To the point, there are a few of us that would love to join but did not have a member or friend that would help in the quest.



There is no such thing as a "Scottish Rite Lodge". The Scottish Rite is organized into "Valleys", each individual chapter is called a "Valley". Once you are a Master Mason, you can petition the Scottish Rite at your local "Valley". If accepted, and you complete the 29 operative degrees of Scottish Rite Masonry, then you will be able to visit all Scottish Rite Valleys, worldwide.


----------



## jwhoff

There is a slight trend toward younger brethren joining the lodges.  My home lodge is growing through the 27-45 year age group.  We have eight new masters in that group this year plus an additional five or six active in their degree work or petitioning at the moment. 

Once this demographic switch hits a lodge the change will be fast.  Our group is already talking about bringing in friends they feel to be worthy.  One thing that has surprised me is how strongly they believe in bringing in only quality members.  I believe we are leaving the craft in good hands.

Remember, the Viet Nam generation (my generation) was lost to masonry.  They never became joiners and didn't begin to participate until the last 10 years or so.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam

As usual, it depends...
 In certain areas, new (ie. "young") leadership has been allowed to make changes that have made Masonry relevant and meaningful. Witness the success of the traditional observance Lodges. These Lodges are expensive, exclusive, formal, challenging; everything that dying Lodges are not. To be fair, the occasional mainstream Lodge has pulled this off as well. They offer an experience that is meaningful, on many levels. They do not fret about "membership". They don't exist as a conduit to appendant bodies. They don't seem to worry about things like a candidate's skin color or religion. They _do_ care about not just the ritual, but the intellectual, moral, and spiritual rigor that is supposed to be expected of a Mason as he learns to apply the lessons therein.

 Freemasonry, if it survives at all, is going to look a lot more like that in 10 years.


----------



## streeter

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> They _do_ care about not just the ritual, but the intellectual, moral, and spiritual rigor that is supposed to be expected of a Mason as he learns to apply the lessons therein.
> 
> Freemasonry, if it survives at all, is going to look a lot more like that in 10 years.



hello brother johnny flotsam,

brilliant!
it will survive -and survive well - if it adapts to a rapidly changing world [my mind] - and that is why i authored a book...
unashamedly and without apology it can be discovered from my signature - do please takle a peep see!!

blessings...

robert streeter.


----------



## jwhoff

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> As usual, it depends...
> In certain areas, new (ie. "young") leadership has been allowed to make changes that have made Masonry relevant and meaningful. Witness the success of the traditional observance Lodges. These Lodges are expensive, exclusive, formal, challenging; everything that dying Lodges are not. To be fair, the occasional mainstream Lodge has pulled this off as well. They offer an experience that is meaningful, on many levels. They do not fret about "membership". They don't exist as a conduit to appendant bodies. They don't seem to worry about things like a candidate's skin color or religion. They _do_ care about not just the ritual, but the intellectual, moral, and spiritual rigor that is supposed to be expected of a Mason as he learns to apply the lessons therein.
> 
> Freemasonry, if it survives at all, is going to look a lot more like that in 10 years.





Brother, I can only HOPE SO!  And, to tell you the truth ... your design is what masonry should always be.  

I have a funny take on the definition of NUMBERS.  To me, numbers is directly proportional to the amount of true masons one has in a lodge.  Anything else is just clutter.  

God speed brother.  Loved your post!


----------



## jwhoff

streeter said:


> hello brother johnny flotsam,
> 
> brilliant!
> it will survive -and survive well - if it adapts to a rapidly changing world [my mind] - and that is why i authored a book...
> unashamedly and without apology it can be discovered from my signature - do please takle a peep see!!
> 
> blessings...
> 
> robert streeter.




Thank you again for the autographed first edition volume.  I'm looking at that damn book hard.  Can't decided whether to pass it down for a few of the worthy (only) brothers to read or to stuff it back in the box and place it back in the library.  Now that is a selfish thought on my part!  

Well done!  A book any learned mason must have to continue his progress to light.

Maybe I'll just give them your website.  Will that get me off the hook?

:blink:


----------



## widows son

If masonry, in ten years DOESN'T: put more emphasis on the philosophical teachings, have more in depth educational portions at the end of every meeting, rid itself of the factionalism and bias that plagues the GL's and it governance including the the absolute BS that's happening with our Prince Hall brothers, stress the need to know your work, and have LASTING lodge mentorship programs, then masonry will fade out into nonexistence. I could never imagine the day when I would have to put my apron away for good and never walk through the lodge room door again. I also agree on having more public exposure.  I think along with the various charities and other activities freemasonry has its hands in, we should be sponsoring adult and little league baseball teams, hockey teams etc. provide support for rehab programs and strayed youths, hold food drives for the less fortunate. The list goes on. Good deeds go along way. They rub off on other people. And when someone sees you doing a good deed, and they find out your a mason, it will almost always make them think.  We all have lives that make it difficult to give a lot more of our time to our fraternity, especially when providing for a family but just remember that your lodge needs you, your family needs you, your community needs you, your country needs you and Mother Earth needs you, just as you need all of them. Treat them with high regard and respect and they will do the same to you.


----------



## QPZIL

It's a somewhat sad topic to think about. With Facebook and most peoples' social lives being mostly on the internet, it's hard to get them interested in a real-life fraternity. Luckily, our lodge has had a bit of a resurgence lately, but it's still hard to say what'll happen.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## dfreybur

widows son said:


> If masonry, in ten years DOESN'T: put more emphasis on the philosophical teachings, have more in depth educational portions at the end of every meeting, rid itself of the factionalism and bias that plagues the GL's and it governance including the the absolute BS that's happening with our Prince Hall brothers, stress the need to know your work, and have LASTING lodge mentorship programs ...



I was recently in lodges in another state so active doing degrees they had trouble keeping up.  Yet they had at least one social, service or charity event per month without fail.  Those events are part and parcel with the full candidate pipeline.

The motto of the new young generation seems to be "life balance".  They saw folks of the previous generation live as workaholics and want none of it.  Where else to find life balance?  Family, church, lodge.  They're joining in droves at any lodge that greets them well and gets new members involved.  Make a *point* of sitting with a new guy!  He'll keep coming to lodge.  Once the new generation has arrived, your lodge is no longer in danger of folding.  Welcome them and learn what they want to discuss.  Be the example they need, a stretch from being the example you want to be.

Young fellows are also interested in the history, philosophy, mysticism.  Stuff largely ignored in the last couple of generations.  Learn about it and talk about it.  Don't let the catechisms be "Masonic awareness".  That's getting stuck on step one.

And PHA, what's the deal with that?  Both of my jurisdictions have have visitation in place for well over a decade.  GL officers attend each others events.  Group visitations are routine.  I arrived in town and emailed the local PHA DDGM and learned there's no visitation.  I felt like I'd landed in Siberia.  To be blunt I have zero sympathy for whatever lame excuse either grand line is using.  I just read recognition has been in place for 6 years (way late).  It is ludicrous I can't visit.  Start visitation *last year*, no excuses.

On the GL level it's crazy all over the world.  Grand line officers getting ejected in France and CT.  Shrine recognition getting pulled in SC and other states.  it's petty and does not set an example worthy of emulation.


----------



## jwhoff

*Re: Your Prediction: Texas Freemasonry in 5-10 Years*



RedTemplar said:


> As long as my lodge continues to make Master Masons in a proper and regular manner, who should care how the activities change. As long as my young Brothers practice Masonry, i could care less how many XBoxes they bring to the lodge or how many Rap Stars they may invite. And as long as they are Brothers, I'll still be able to get a Hotdog with chili and onions once in awhile.



Well said!  And that, my dear brother, is the only way these lodges are going to survive!


----------



## jwhoff

Brother dfreybur, 

You are so right.  I'm keeping our new bunch working their tails off!  For the first time, our lodge is going to do two graded degrees this year.  I'm stuffing new master masons in most of the positions.  They are working hard and not making many mistakes.  We've done it all this year and they've eaten up everything in their path.  Eagerness and Energy are terrible things to waste.

You know what?  I'm even seeing a few older brothers stir around as if they are too alive.

During this year in the East I'm going to make an old man out of myself once and for all:  even if it kills me!

:sneaky2:


----------



## Blake Bowden

dfreybur said:


> and pha, what's the deal with that?  Both of my jurisdictions have have visitation in place for well over a decade.  Gl officers attend each others events.  Group visitations are routine.  I arrived in town and emailed the local pha ddgm and learned there's no visitation.  I felt like i'd landed in siberia.  To be blunt i have zero sympathy for whatever lame excuse either grand line is using.  I just read recognition has been in place for 6 years (way late).  It is ludicrous i can't visit.  Start visitation *last year*, no excuses.



amen amen amen!


----------



## THurse

There ar many different ideas of growth, but
if membership is this low, I cannot find exact
membership, loss or gain and I have searched 
endlessly for this information.


----------



## jwhoff

jwhoff said:


> Thank you again for the autographed first edition volume.  I'm looking at that damn book hard.  Can't decided whether to pass it down for a few of the worthy (only) brothers to read or to stuff it back in the box and place it back in the library.  Now that is a selfish thought on my part!
> 
> Well done!  A book any learned mason must have to continue his progress to light.
> 
> Maybe I'll just give them your website.  Will that get me off the hook?
> 
> :blink:




This quote of oneself may be a first on these boards!  Dunn't know for sure.  

However, Brother streeter, I passed on the website on and, behold, the brother went for the book last week.  Make sure you sign his copy too.

God speed.


----------



## streeter

jwhoff said:


> Thank you again for the autographed first edition volume.  I'm looking at that damn book hard.  Can't decided whether to pass it down for a few of the worthy (only) brothers to read or to stuff it back in the box and place it back in the library.  Now that is a selfish thought on my part!
> 
> Well done!  A book any learned mason must have to continue his progress to light.
> 
> Maybe I'll just give them your website.  Will that get me off the hook?
> 
> :blink:



oh my! I had no idea this conversation was still ongoing - I try to pop in and pop out of this site every day on my way to the gym and pool - but sometimes I miss out! so glad you are finding the work interesting- I could only afford to print 500 copies and when they are gone - well - that will be that - I suppose... and I have had some truly wonderful and inspiring comments - I am waiting for the english fellows to go nuts when they read chapter four ! ! oh lord God almighty - is there no help - eh?? very big grin...  robert streeter


----------



## crono782

Came across this quote and thought it appropriate:

_*"The chief obstacles to [Masonry's] success are the apathy and faithlessness of her own selfish children, and the supine indifference of the world. In the roar and crush and hurry of life and business, and the tumult and uproar of politics, the quiet voice of Masonry is unheard and unheeded."

-Morals and Dogma*_


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Michael Hatley

I think you are going to see Gen X show up in force over the next 10 years.  Our generation is right at half the size of both the Boomers and Gen Y though, keep that in mind.  

We've got about 15 years to prepare, plan and set the foundation for a very real potential renaissance.  That being when the median Gen Y age is around 40 and their kiddos are about grown.  Gen Y is a very large generation, twice the size of Gen X.  And a whole lot less cynical all the way around than Gen X is.  

Fertile ground, brethren, fertile ground.


----------



## Vitriol Knight

Brothers; What is a lodge?




Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## jjjjjggggg

My prediction is that we will really begin to take off when the old ideas of what freemasonry should be (a civic organization that should place little emphasis on the esoteric part of freemasonry, as I can see in much of the older crowd) gives way to the younger more open-minded men who hold ideals much more in line with the ideals of the Enlightenment. I think this will translate to more isolated lodges dying off and more urban lodges growing, since in urban areas people tend to be more open and tolerant.


----------



## widows son

I'm finding that the older guys are opening up to the more esoteric aspects of the craft that usually get overlooked. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother josh

widows son said:


> I'm finding that the older guys are opening up to the more esoteric aspects of the craft that usually get overlooked.
> Yes agreed its the same thing in my lodge younger minds with such a thirst for knowledge
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App






Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Browncoat

Wait...what do you mean prediction? Didn't anyone get the memo? We're taking over the world in 2017.


----------



## jwhoff

jamie.guinn said:


> My prediction is that we will really begin to take off when the old ideas of what freemasonry should be (a civic organization that should place little emphasis on the esoteric part of freemasonry, as I can see in much of the older crowd) gives way to the younger more open-minded men who hold ideals much more in line with the ideals of the Enlightenment. I think this will translate to more isolated lodges dying off and more urban lodges growing, since in urban areas people tend to be more open and tolerant.



Brother, I can't wait for that!


----------



## Brother JC

A return to a focus on Charity, the Virtue, and a more serious tone within lodge.


----------



## legorix

The ebb and flow is a Universal Law, there will be ups and downs as there's always been. In the next five to ten years I see renewed interest because of all the information that's available on line. Whether a lot of this information is sensationalistic or not doesn't really matter.It serves its purpose.  It's like this Wiseman once said "good publicity and bad publicity, is just publicity."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Companion Joe

The next few years will see a resurgence similar to the post WWII boom, but not likely on the same scale. We have thousands of returning veterans who will seek the fraternal bond they enjoyed in the military. Our Lodge membership is overwhelmingly veterans. All three of our stationed officers and six total are veterans. We have members that have served in every conflict from WWII to Afghanistan.

I think we are already up to 10 EAs this year. Our Lodge is set to have its best membership increase in I'm sure 40 years.

I truly am excite about the direction of our Lodge and Masonry in our state.


----------



## Brother_Steve

Wingnut said:


> Masonry will keep on keeping on.  These same stories of "numbers falling, membership failing, we are doomed" have been around in short talk bulletins since the 1930 and before.  There have been many articles and books spent on the subject, and yet it keeps on keeping on.  Equating numbers to success will always result in failure.  All the new fancy ways to increase numbers only works temporarily, end the end you have members, not Masons.
> 
> The Lodges job is to create Master Masons.  To do that you have to get people involved.  To use the word of the month, proper vetting is needed.  Set the expectations of candidates from jump.  Then meet the expectations you have set.


Masonry became about numbers the moment masonry centered on money.

We redid our lodge last summer. Now we're feeling the crunch. Every meeting is someone selling tickets for some X night at the lodge. 25- here 50- there. That adds up when you have a child in day care which is pulling 900+ a month out of my wallet.


Vitriol Knight said:


> Brothers; What is a lodge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App


The esoteric meaning is known by all Masons. The issue again is the Grand Lodge Constitution. We cannot conduct business without adhering to the rules and regs set down by our constitution.


----------

